# Aircraft Carrier Shadow Box - complete



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's the final product. The pictures aren't the best but...after looking at them I noticed I need to do a little better job cleaning the glass.

I tried something different with glass frost....notice the 4 catapults and 4 arresting gear wires. 

Anyway, this one will be presented next Friday for a Senior Chief's retirement with 22 years of service. Enjoy!

-Al


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazing work and an excellent project. Your recipient will be overjoyed!
Please pass along my congratulations to the Chief and a HUGE thank you to both of you for your service.
Gene


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. It must have been fun to make.

Red


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

*HooYah, Senior Chief!!!*

The case looks really good. Pass my regards to the Senior Chief.irate:
How did you solve the glass cutting conundrum you were having?


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome work AL, very cool shadowbox


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

How did you solve the glass cutting conundrum you were having?[/quote]


I found a little shop that does custom stained glass and sells related supplies. Best $30 investment I could have made. He cut it with a little saw that looked similiar to a scroll saw......


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That turned out really nice. Great job. It's a one of a kind for sure.
Ken


----------



## navybosn1 (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a sweet box! My master woodworker also makes aircraft carrier shadow boxes, but a different style. Here's a photo. I like your box too. Very nice work! These seem to be a big hit with the aviation community. 

Bill Wieber
Chief Warrant Officer 3, USN (Ret.)
Owner, The Bosn's Locker
Imperial Beach, Ca 91932
Online Store: www.shop.thebosnslocker.com


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, I have seen this on the internet before. Very nice work and very unique.


----------

